# Lens Hood and a UV Filter together?



## Tarun (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi
Just wanted to know whether a lens hood and a UV filter can be used together. The reason I am asking this is that I think the lens hood would prevent lens flare and the filter would prevent the hassle of cleaning the lens directly and would also prevent the lens glass from dirt. A similar thread was posted earlier by someone else but people didn't give to the point answer and I could see a heated up discussion on the use of a UV filter.
Please suggest.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2011)

You would still have the hassle of cleaning the UV filter, and the UV filter has _*2*_ sides that have to be cleaned. How often do you have to clean the UV filter?

The UV filter still adds an extra surface and a air gap that can promote lens flare, but yes, with the lens hood in place a UV filter will produce less lens flare. However, any contrast the lens hood adds could well be lost in the glass of the UV filter. Of course we are talking about a quality UV filter, because a cheap UV filter will soften focus and cause other undesireable aberrations.

 Why do you think the lens glass needs to be protected from dirt? The lens cap should be on the lens when it's not in use.  
If it has to be, ask yourself why lens makers don't include clear glass, or something like a UV filter in front of it instead of just leaving it bare?

Here's the deal.

UV filters are quite useful if you shoot film. Digital camera image sensors have a UV filter in front of them, so UV filters aren't needed for making digital photos.
So, UV filter sales started dropping off as digital became more popular. Since filters have a lot higher markup, percentage wise, than cameras and lenses, filter makers had to figure out a way to sell more UV filters.

Hence using UV filters to 'protect' the front lens element.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 27, 2011)

To provide the balanced other view. UV filters are great for keeping the lens clean in the field. While people are running looking for their microfibre cloths or lens pens I just turn my camera backwards and wipe it down the front of my shirt. 
Lens caps are great for keeping dirt off, but are also great for missing a quick shot (as is turning your camera off). This is one of the main reasons I use UV filters, so I don't need to care. 


Anyway to answer your question yes you are right. Much of the problems associated with UV filters quality wise comes from direct light hitting it. Flare will always be worse with an extra air glass interface in the lens and I use hoods with my lenses as well for this reasons. But it does nothing when shooting into the light, and doing things like night shots is one of the scenarios where I typically remove the UV filter from my lens and take a bit of extra care with my camera while I do.


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep for protection I only use a hood On 24/7 and do not use filters at all on any of my lenses. I find them problematic like mentioned.

But there is a need at times. Like a CP or Circular Polarizer or ND Neutral Denisity for specific types of shooting. Yes even a general UV for me if shooting out in mud,wind,beach or at parties with flying cake and champagne. But as a general shooting My lenses go Nekkid!
.


----------



## analog.universe (Aug 27, 2011)

I basically agree with Garbz on this.  I use filters so I don't have to care, and in the 1 or 2% of shots where the the extra glass will affect the image quality, I take them off.  Yes the lens is durable, and yes you don't technically need to protect it, but I can't bring myself to clean a $1500 lens with my t-shirt.  ymmv.

edit:  Ahh yes, the bit about hoods, always a use a hood.  always.  (unless you're so close it's shading your subject, or you have some elaborate filter setup on the front of your lens and it doesn't fit (in which case you should have one that fits your filter))


----------

